# Tracking teens (GPS) vs Privacy/trust



## Hug1 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello everyone and congrats for an awesome forum!:smile:

(I'm new here but I have searched this forum and have not found any discussion about this issue, so I decided to ask it)

There are many interesting articles discussing the use of apps to allow parents to track their children by GPS, in order to ensure their safety daily and in emergencies, as well as the negative effects it can have on teens (or older children).
Regardless of my opinion on this, what I find strange is that I cannot find an intermediate solution anywhere - an app that helps parents to know their children are fine, but at the same time does not bother the teen and doens't "invade" his privacy. So I have 2 questions:

1- Do you know any app like these that you can recommend?
2- Do you think there can be a solution like this, that is good for both the parent and the teen?

Thank you for your time! 0


----------



## urick987 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey! Good question. I will throw a few things in this post but you may need to clarify exactly what you're looking for based on these ideas:

-For younger kids I always suggest to parents that they get something before a smartphone. My kids all get a COSMO Smartwatch, which is perfect for ages 6-12. It has all the communication and tracking features we need as a family, and none of the internet/social media that I want to protect them from.

-For teens with phones, keep in mind most phones come factory set with some like "Find my iPhone" or similar features. That may be an option for very un-intrusive tracking

-There are lots of apps that will do the same thing, I would just search 'phone tracking app' or something similar in the app store and read some reviews!


----------



## heathknox (Sep 15, 2021)

That's quite funny and risky when you track your kid. You also should that your track system needs a limit. For example, if your kid is 15-17 years old, there's no longer a need to track his browser. But, about his steps in this world, nobody said anything, right? At this point, I trust https://www.numbertrackerpro.com/blog/spy-on-iphone-with-just-the-number/ because I'm working for three weeks already. I'm pretty happy with the results I got already.


----------

